# Konecto Flooring



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

I "highly recommend" it!
( I need to learn to spell check before posting)

I just wanted to start a positive thread since the good replies about Konecto are showing up out on the net under a negative banner.

*We have sold over 55,000 ft of Konecto across the USA with no problems or customer complaints in just the past few months.*

It pains me when I google Konecto and see a negative thread de-promote this innovative concept.
I have researched as many complaints as the offended customers will allow and found many issues that led to thier floor failure,are install related.
*These errors are as follows*:
*1, No acclimation. This is big one, the floor must be acclimated!*
*2, No expansion. Very big as well, the floor must be able to expand and contract with tempature changes. If it is bound down it will fail.*
*3, No rolling, during, after or while installing, this is a must. *

I tell all my customers these three sacred rules.To date (knock on wood) we have not had one compliant I sell hand rollers with every job that the customer wills.
I even had only older gal on a budget purchase only 300ft and she called me and told me she rolled it with a rolling pin. 
She said" I put my full wieght on the rolling pin.I have not used that rolling pin in years" 
*Good for her! She rolled the floor!*
If you follow these simple procedures the floor is warrantied, if it fails you have full manufacture warranty.

Please feel free to post your positive comments here.
I will stop in and bring it to the top form time to time.

Thank you I look forward to your inputs.
26yrsinflooring


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks for the balance check....

good info


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

I can add to the positive.

* months ago a really big seafood restaurant chain here in New England decided to give Konnecto a shot in an area.I put in in over a mosaic type tile floor

Was a sweet job, 1600 ft in one room. They like it so much I was back 2 months ago to do the bar area and was told that the main dining area would be done this winter ( drool- its over 3000 ft). They also have about ten other buildings.

Looked good considering the amount of traffic it has seen


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

26yrsinflooring said:


> I "highly recommend" it!
> *1, No acclimation. This is big one, the floor must be acclimated!*
> *2, No expansion. Very big as well, the floor must be able to expand and contract with tempature changes. If it is bound down it will fail.*
> *3, No rolling, during, after or while installing, this is a must. *
> 26yrsinflooring


HI:

I followed all of the rules and installed about 600 sqft of it. I am very happy with Konecto and would be pleased to recommend it to anyone.

I was very careful and attentive with the installation process. I ran about 4% waste.

Jamie


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Absolutely!


----------



## sgbotsford (Dec 1, 2007)

*Trafficmaster*

I just did a Home Depot Trafficmaster griplock floor, which I think is made by the same company as Konnecto. It took me about 9 hours to lay our 600 square foot dining room -- a room with 8 sides and NO right angles. Home Depot rents floor rollers, which I did. We are *really* happy with it. I am probably going to do the kitchen with it too, using one of the stone-look patterns.

Moment of truth will be this winter. That room gets chilly in winter. (55 F at times) I'm slightly worried that it will open up as the tiles shrink with cooler temps.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

sgbotsford said:


> I just did a Home Depot Trafficmaster griplock floor, which I think is made by the same company as Konnecto. It took me about 9 hours to lay our 600 square foot dining room -- a room with 8 sides and NO right angles. Home Depot rents floor rollers, which I did. We are *really* happy with it. I am probably going to do the kitchen with it too, using one of the stone-look patterns.
> 
> Moment of truth will be this winter. That room gets chilly in winter. (55 F at times) I'm slightly worried that it will open up as the tiles shrink with cooler temps.


Perhaps someone here knows for sure, but I was under the impression that traffic master is not made by metrofloor. When deciding on products I read many reviews. I read about several problems with traffic master comming apart. I also do not belive the traffic master has a A/O finish, but again may be wrong.

Jamie


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

It is made by Konecto under the private label Halstead. It is thinner than all to good stuff.


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

Three jobs sold over wood flooring for me
One was a nursing home
no problems

One job done so far over concrete
It's failed twice
Going to replace it with a full spread wood planks


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

btw my samples for Metro flor products are in the dumpster

too much bad publicity


----------



## homerepairtips (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine could not have turned out better. And the wife absolutely loves it! Good information here:thumbup:


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

product acclimated for 6 days both instances
100lb roller, hand roller
both times
Vinyl installer w/25 years experience who did the job both times

The floor failed
You just wanna prance around these issues because you are the "konecto guy"
Why would you want to bad mouth a product you promote up the ying yang on this board

Above grade install with Konecto, I approve of
Over concrete is a death wish, based on HUNDREDS of complaints which even you cannot deny.

I find it curious that you had to start a "positive" thread on a product that will probably go into the top five in defects,for this decade.

We all know your agenda
To push and sell Konecto


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

dieselcake said:


> Above grade install with Konecto, I approve of
> Over concrete is a death wish, based on HUNDREDS of complaints which even you cannot deny.



So is this due to moisture in the concrete or is it a temperature issue due to a cold slab?

Could a vapor barrier be used or the Konecto underlayment be used to solve the problem is this is a moisture related issue?

What else could it be that is different about the concrete that is causing the product to fail there, but not on other surfaces.

Jamie


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Please ignore him,I am.

I am working now to see if your batch was included in the bad batch that metroflor recieved. many of my contacts have been offline due to the Hurricane Ike. We are running on generators at our home office and have been delayed getting our responses out as well.

As soon as I get info I will forward it to this thread.

We have sold over 60,000 ft with no problems but all my clients are well informed about proper installation procedures.
There are a few rogue persons that are unaware of cause and effect issues with flooring, we try to help them and teach them if possible so they do not make the same mistakes twice.

Some will learn some will not.


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

26yrsinflooring said:


> Please ignore him,I am


Why should they ignore me when I have been in the flooring business for over 30 years (second generation)?
I sell Kardean, Metro-flor, Konecto and dura ceramic vinyl planks. All vinyl planks.

The writing is on the wall with Konecto
Is it a great wearing product (prestige)
It is utter garbage, and a disaster applying it over a concrete floor due to hydrostatic pressure.
No Matter how you slice and dice it my friend.
Like I stated earlier ,above grade (over wood subfloor,I'm 100% for this product.

Google "Konecto failure" people
Do your OWN research
Not from someone who pushes the product down everyones throats on here.


----------



## mac5 (Sep 9, 2008)

*transition strips*

I had konecto installed professionally about a month ago. I do think it is a good product but our install was awful. The flaws were immediately noticeable. The two main reasons it failed is because the floor was not acclimated or rolled. Also the person installing the floor did not stager the planks properly. The flooring company agreed that the entire floor needs to be replaced. This will be the third time this flooring company has replaced this floor. The original floor was a ceramic looking vinyl. It was apparent that they used 3 to 4 different dye lots of this floor during installation. Some parts were light and some were dark. Some were glossy and some were more matte finish. You are probably saying "why have this company install another floor!" We had to according to our builder. The good news is we have decided to reinstall the konecto ourselves. We have installed laminate floors before and after watching the install video and reading thoroughly about this product, we feel we will do a great job. We are not going to give this company another chance to do a bad job. Here is my question. We do not like the metal transition strips between the floor and the carpet. Has anyone found transition strips that look like wood to match or does metrofloors make such a product. I think it would enhance the beauty of this floor. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Again I do like this product and when installed properly I believe it will last a very long time.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

*I'm your Huckleberry.....*

I would suggest finding a comparable in color, wood transition at your local hardware store.
What style of Konecto did you get?

I am sorry for the sloppy install and the errors you have faced.
This why it is so important that it be propelry acclimated and the joints rolled!
Also remember to allow at least 1/4 expansion around all your walls.
This will mean you need to to undercut the doorcasing as well, this should have been done by the first time installer crew.

Make sure they credit you the money you paid them for install!
Please keep us posted as to your activity and if you need install info just let me know.
26yrsinflooring


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

mac5 said:


> I had konecto installed professionally about a month ago. I do think it is a good product but our install was awful. The flaws were immediately noticeable. The two main reasons it failed is because the floor was not acclimated or rolled. Also the person installing the floor did not stager the planks properly. The flooring company agreed that the entire floor needs to be replaced. This will be the third time this flooring company has replaced this floor. The original floor was a ceramic looking vinyl. It was apparent that they used 3 to 4 different dye lots of this floor during installation. Some parts were light and some were dark. Some were glossy and some were more matte finish. You are probably saying "why have this company install another floor!" We had to according to our builder. The good news is we have decided to reinstall the konecto ourselves. We have installed laminate floors before and after watching the install video and reading thoroughly about this product, we feel we will do a great job. We are not going to give this company another chance to do a bad job. Here is my question. We do not like the metal transition strips between the floor and the carpet. Has anyone found transition strips that look like wood to match or does metrofloors make such a product. I think it would enhance the beauty of this floor. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Again I do like this product and when installed properly I believe it will last a very long time.


My fieance and I were just talking again last night about how much we enjoy the 650 sqft of Konecto Prestige we installed; as we were sitting in our living room with candles burning and a fire in the fireplace. The konecto looked so nice in the fire light...

We were discussing in the future installing Konecto in our bedrooms and upstairs (about 1,800 additional sqft). The 2 year old $1.65/sqft laminate in our bed room is showing damage in multiple areas.

We installed it all ourselves, and it just worked out perfectly. There was one tiny 1 inch piece in a corner that we could not roll properly due to where it was, and it came loose right away. I glued it back in place with a poly glue, it will never come loose again.

Make sure you use a hand roller as you go, to roll each seam down. You can buy one at Home Depot for around $35

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100012074

Next time, I would buy that roller that I showed the link to above. I used a smaller one that was cheap and made for wall paper or something. It worked and it was strong enough to deal with a lot of pressure, but was much harder to use than I think that one would be from home depot.

You also MUST ROLL with a 100 POUND ROLLER right away after you lay down the floor, as in after you install a couple rows, roll them multiple times. 

They tell you to score and snap the konecto to cut it. That is kind of a joke with the prestige due to how thick it is. It is very difficult to score and snap. It can be done if you score multiple times with a sharp blade in a good knife with a non-retractable blade. These are the utility blades you want to use for the work you do with a knife:

http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd100405

You can find them at most home centers. Change the blade fairly often to keep a sharp one in your knife. You will thank me later. These blades compared to cheap utility knife blades are like the difference between a butter knife and a sharp professional chefs knife. I love the irwin blades.

Also buy some Tin Snips / utility snips. MAKE SURE TO GET ONE THAT HAS SERRATED TEETH TO HELP BITE INTO THE MATERIAL. Something like these, Not necessary to get the irwin, I have not used them, but get a good brand:
http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd100402

You will use the snips for any complicated cuts you do, and can even use them for all of the cuts you do on the konecto. They work very very well. There are left hand, right hand blades with curves to them and straight blades. You might need to try a couple to find which one works well for you. When you find a good one, it will cut the Konecto easily, kind of like a scissors cutting paper, not quite that easy, but you get my point that if it is a good pair, it is not difficult to cut.

Make sure you have a work table setup with a disposable plywood top on it for the pieces that you are going to cut with the razor. A T-Square (drywall square) is helpful and fairly inexpensive. A 12 inch speed square is helpful as well and very inexpensive. A pencil and black fine tip sharpie are good as well. A yard stick or small stick ruler is useful, and of course a tape measure.

When starting, make sure to cut off the first edge that buts against the wall. This is easy to forget and they don't really say much about it in the directions. 

The glue is very sticky and it is hard to reposition once it touches the other piece of konecto. Try to kind it up the best you can before you let it touch. A trick you can use is to lay the piece of waxed paper stuff (that comes in the konecto boxes to keep the separate) down on the floor on top of the plank that is on the floor, then position the new plank, then pull out the waxed paper stuff. This is very useful if you are working in tight spaces such as closets or hallways. 

You should also purchase transition strips if you have a setup that would require a reverse install. Reverse install is a PAIN. Buy the strips and make it easy. If you don't understand what I mean by if you have a reverse install area let me know. 

I transitioned to the slate floor in our foyer and to the laminate in the bed room with a metal threshold strip that has a wood look. I found it at Lowes and it is a good match to the Konecto Prestige Original. I used a large amount of clear silicone under the strip to seal up the joint against leaks. We are happy with the way the metal - wood look threshold strip looks. The wood "color" to the set nails in the strip has worn off a little bit. We do heavy cleaning on all of our flooring on a regular basis, due to pets. 

I was told metrofloor does not make any threshold strips. Another option for a strip is wood, there are wood strips at home depot, lowes, etc make for transitioning from laminate to carpet. Some of them are pre finished and ready to install, some are unfinished. If there is an prefinished one, you could use that, or get one that is unfinished and just buy a couple small cans of minwax stain and test the stains to find the right color. Once it is stained, I would apply a couple coats of the minwax (or comparable brand) floor polyurethane to the strip to protect it.

Well thats way more information than you asked for, but I am sure you will find it very valuable and helpful. These and the little details I wish I knew before I started the project. A couple people did answer questions for me prior to my install and I came into the project pretty prepared, but I wish I had know a several of the things I told you here. 

Best of luck, let me know if you have any other questions. Let me know if you want to see some photos of my Konecto install in my home.

Your going to use the Konecto Prestige right? How much are you going to pay for it? I paid right about $3 a sqft including shipping. I had about 3% to 4% waste, but I was very careful (almost methodical, I only lost about 6sqft due to error or slipping when cutting). They tell you to plan 10% waste.

Jamie


----------



## Stormy873 (Oct 9, 2006)

*My Experience- 1 year and counting*

I wanted to share my experience with the "ALLURE" which is the HomeDepot Konecto knock-off. 

We live in a 23 year old manufactured home that had carpeting through out. After inheriting several elderly incontinent dogs at the death of a family member, we had to do something. 4 out of 6 installers that we had bid on the flooring project recommended installation of sub floor before using sheet vinyl. We just couldn't swing the cost.

We leveled the floor and installed the Allure product. The flooring was placed in the room well in advance of the project, (took a bit to get the gumption to get started on it :yes and we worked very slowly and carefully on it. We installed close to 500 square feet in the most heavily trafficked central core of our house. So far, it has performed really well for us.

We did the install in the summer months but have been through a rough winter with cold weather, deep snow, and wildly fluctuating temperatures thanks to a utility company that doesn't think we need power on a regular basis. We were very careful to keep the flooring scrupulously clean, picking every stray dog hair off the adhesive strip and we rolled the floor over and over.... for so long they gave us a discount on the rental of the roller!

So far, so good. It has been a blessing for managing the dogs. It is easy to clean and has held up well to being occupied by "farmers" know to drag in all sorts of filth on our boots.

The only quibble I have with the floor is a MINOR separation in one corner where we have a god awful heavy television placed. The floor does need to float and the TV didn't let it. We have not had lifting (knock on wood)
but merely a gaping in several seams confined to directly at the site of the immovable TV.

If I was lucky enough to build a new house, I would be hard pressed to find a product that I like better than this one. It probably isn't perfect for all applications but it has been a economical solution for us and we will be installing more as time allows.

I have tried to upload a picture but do not know if I manged to get the job done or not.

Stormy


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Thread back open for good AND bad thoughts on Konecto.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think this thread is nothing more than spam for that product.:yes:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm beginning to think this thread is nothing more than spam for that product.:yes:


:yes:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

It seems to me that a product that is so temperamental that installers need years of experience and an advanced degree to get it right. Probably not for the homeowner. Maybe a quick fix for a rental you don't care about???

Products need to be easy to install and very forgiving.

It appears that with Konecto the warranty is no good because the manufacturer can easily say that the product was not installed correctly and therefore, YOU ARE SCREWED.

Plus if you are a contractor and don't get it perfect and the warranty is null and void because it wasn't installed right then there are two options. Replace it or replace it. Unless the contractor wants to let the customer file a complaint with the state CCB, the Better Business Bureau and tell all their friends how bad a job the contractor did.

Not gonna take that kind of chance. I will stick with tried and true flooring till I see a really good and long track record.

I remember the GP siding fiasco. I knew a lot of contractors that had to replace a lot of bad siding. GP would not give them their money back for the product. It was a nightmare. They had to eat thousands in replacement costs.

After that I refused to use manufactured siding till I was sure that it was good stuff.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

*Are we gonna do this again?*

I hope not.

We have had 10,000s of thousands of feet of Konecto sold and installed by the homeowners.
With no failures or problems.

As I have researched the complaints I have found 99 % of then related to the install. Of those install related 2/3 were installed my "pros".

Just because one install floors does not make you a pro it takes years of dedication to the trade and a involved perspective to attain the status of "flooring pro"

Since some the replies set on this thread are from persons who claim a high information base on a product they have never installed nor seen in a working setting.
Their comments cannot be offered as factual advice in any way shape or form.
This is called hearsay, as we all know hearsay is not even allowed in a court of law.

To compare a innovative flooring to some siding failure from years ago bespeaks a misunderstanding of the products use. This floor is not designed to be used outside.

I would like to keep this thread on track and have it for the positive comments concerning pleased consumers that are happy with the Konecto Flooring, its application and its durability.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i stapled carpet to the floor and the wife kissed me for it. does that make me a pro? lol

DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

26yrsinflooring said:


> Are we going to do this again? I hope not.


Let me answer that question. No, we are not.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

seems to me you either love it or you hate it, depending on personal experience. seems to be a good product when installed properly to the correct surface. people sure are opinionated on this! grampaw used to say "opinions are like butts, we all have them and they all stink!" lol
just my opinion..... heh heh

DM


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> seems to me you either love it or you hate it, depending on personal experience. seems to be a good product when installed properly to the correct surface. people sure are opinionated on this! grampaw used to say "opinions are like butts, we all have them and they all stink!" lol
> just my opinion..... heh heh
> 
> DM


Ain't that the truth.

I have no experience with Konecto. I just do my research and find a lot of issues with them on the internet. Then when I see that there is a rather extensive instillation procedure to get it right I am more turned off on this.

It is definitely not a DIY product from what I can see.

Only time will tell of course on whether this is a good or bad product.

I will just let others do the testing.

I do have one thing positive to say about it. I am positive I won't be using it anytime soon.


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Your "Opinion" is duelly noted.
Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

all the pics look real nice online, but i've never tried it myself. although now after reading these threads, i know if i wanted to, i'd know the proper way to install it, thanks to all of your comments! looks to be a kickass surface if you have big dogs or kids! i'd certainly choose it over self-stick 12x12 square pieces of crap from the local dollar store! -=chuckle=-

DM


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Ok...enough already! This thread is apparently not going anywhere fast, and arguing and comments like these are better resolved in private communication. Thanks, 

Thread closed.


----------

